# ACVR2B (ACE-031) - What do you think about it?



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 1, 2011)

I posted this in the elite section, But to get a little more exposure Ill post it here as well.

Hey guys, I have been doing a good deal of research on ACVR2B and it  looks to be an incredible compound, The price of it has dropped  significantly since it was more mainstream in 2010. But there are not  many logs, or first hand human experience around. Has anyone here used  it? What are your thoughts?

I was thinking of picking up 2mg and dosing .5 in each quad one week, and .5 in each bicep the next week.

From the little information Ive gathered from human experiments, users  who have used 1mg noticed great gains in LBM, and continued to see gains  many months after their initial dose.


Here is the writeup form Extreme Peptide


Discuss please

__________________________________________________  _________________________

*CE-031 (Neuromuscular Disease)*

 ACE-031 is a novel, muscle-building agent that is being developed for   the treatment of patients with Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy with the   goal of improving strength and preserving physical function.
*What is ACE-031?*

 ACE-031 is an investigational protein therapeutic that builds muscle   and increases strength by inhibiting molecules that bind to and signal   through a cell surface receptor called Activin Receptor Type IIB   (ActRIIB). ACE-031 is a recombinant fusion protein that is produced by   joining a portion of the human ActRIIB receptor to a portion of a human   antibody. This creates a freely circulating, decoy version of ActRIIB   which removes proteins, such as GDF-8 (myostatin) and other related   molecules that limit the growth and strength of muscle.



 *The Role of ActRIIB Signaling and Muscle Growth*  Muscle growth is regulated by proteins in the TGF-?? protein   superfamily that serve as "on" or "off" switches for muscle production.   Several molecules including GDF-8 interact with the ActRIIB receptor  and  send an "off" signal to stop muscle production. In the absence of  these  "off" switch molecules that signal through the ActRIIB receptor,  muscle  mass increases dramatically.
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Decreased ActRIIB Signaling Results in Muscle Growth*[/FONT]​ 

  In nature, this effect has been observed in numerous species,   particularly in animals that have been bred for increased musculature   and strength. For example, Belgian Blue cattle lack the gene for GDF-8,   which is one of several molecules that activate the ActRIIB receptor. A   deficiency of this protein results in cattle with tremendously  developed  musculature and strength. Similar effects have been observed  in other  species, including rodents, dogs and even humans.
*ACE-031 Builds Skeletal Muscle*
 Treatment with ACE-031 promotes muscle growth by inhibiting ActRIIB   signaling. ACE-031 binds to proteins that signal through the ActRIIB   receptor to limit muscle growth. When ACE-031 binds to these proteins,   it prevents them from interacting with the ActRIIB receptor, thus   allowing muscle to grow. Moreover, because ACE-031 prevents GDF-8 and   other proteins that regulate muscle mass from signaling through the   ActRIIB receptor, its effects on lean muscle exceed those of inhibitors   of GDF-8 (myostatin) alone.
 When animals are treated with ACE-031, they experience growth in lean   muscle and are considerably stronger than their untreated counterparts.   This has been shown in several species, and in both healthy animals and   in animals with diseases associated with muscle weakness and wasting.
*Clinical Development Status*
 Acceleron has completed a single dose study (A031-01) of ACE-031 in healthy volunteers. For a description of the study design, click here.   A second study in healthy volunteers (A031-02), evaluating multiple   doses of ACE-031, has been completed. For more information on the study   design, click here.
 A Phase 2 study in patients with Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy  (A031-03)  was initiated in Canada. The main purpose of this study is to   determine if ACE-031 is safe and well-tolerated in children with DMD.   Another purpose of this study is to obtain preliminary information   regarding the effects of ACE-031 on muscle size, strength, and function   in patients with DMD. For more information on this study, click here.   An extension study (A031-06) was also initiated in Canada for boys who   participated in the A031-03 study. For more information on this study,  click here.
 During the course of clinical trials in healthy adults and in DMD   boys, some participants experienced minor nosebleeds, gum bleeding,   and/or small dilated blood vessels within the skin. These events all   resolved fully upon discontinuation of treatment. By themselves, the   minor bleeding events and dilated blood vessels were not considered to   be a serious safety concern for study subjects. However, based on review   of these safety data with the FDA and Health Canada, Acceleron has   terminated the A031-03 DMD study and has suspended enrollment and dosing   in the follow-on extension study. Pending further analysis of safety   data and discussion with health authorities, a new ACE-031 trial for DMD   will be planned.
*References*
 A mutation in the myostatin gene increases muscle mass and enhances   racing performance in heterozygote dogs, Mosher DS et al. PLoS Genet   3(5): e79, 2007.
 Regulation of muscle growth by multiple ligands signaling through   activin type II receptors, Lee SJ et. al., PNAS 102:18117-18122, 2005.
 Inhibition of myostatin in adult mice increases skeletal muscle mass   and strength, Whittemore LA et al., Biochem Biophys Res Commun. 2003 Jan   24;300(4):965-71.
 Regulation of myostatin activity and muscle growth, Lee SJ et. al., PNAS, 98:9306-9311, 2001.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 2, 2011)

no one eh? I think Ill guinea pig it! Looks really promising


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 2, 2011)

its so new that i think anybody has had give it run yet at least not long enough to give feed back on it


----------



## GMO (Jun 2, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> no one eh? I think Ill guinea pig it! Looks really promising


 

Run it and log it bro. I am VERY interested and will eventually try it for myself. I am putting enough shit in my body for now. Maybe a few months down the road I'll give it a go.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 2, 2011)

GMO said:


> Run it and log it bro. I am VERY interested and will eventually try it for myself. I am putting enough shit in my body for now. Maybe a few months down the road I'll give it a go.




Will do, I will be placing an order for it in a few days, Id like to go as high as 4 mg, but for now ill run 2mg and see where that gets me.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah would definitely like to see a log

they carry this at EP? Maybe I'll try it


----------



## minimal (Jun 2, 2011)

log this shit!

you gonna be running gear with it?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 2, 2011)

minimal said:


> log this shit!
> 
> you gonna be running gear with it?



That was the plan, I was thinking around week 3 of the cycle, going to run the ACVR2B week 3 and 4, rfrom what ive gathered results show 2 weeks after initial dose.

Looks freaking crazy, only think im worried about it altering my natural myostatin blockers permanently, there hasn't been any long term results shown yet. 

Guess that couldn't be a terrible thing, I would build muscle endlessly. But the equivalent of what the animals and rats that were tested in a human would be 4g Ill only be taking 2mg so I think thats a safe enough dose.

Also some of the results Ive read users saw gains off .6mg and 1mg, Ill be doing 2mg


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm very interested in your results! Could be amazing


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm very interested in your results! Could be amazing




Im still debating weather to incorporate it in my blast, or use it as a stand alone, while im cruising so I can better gauge its effectiveness


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd throw it in half way through the blast, seems alot of people think the reason gains slow towards the end is myostatin so that should keep things going? Plus you'll get more out of it on AAS I'd imagine, and the shit's not cheap lol.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> yeah would definitely like to see a log
> 
> they carry this at EP? Maybe I'll try it



yes we do sir, just in this week! And I have a discount for anyone that wants to try this stuff... just PM me 

-T


----------



## enoc09 (Jun 12, 2011)

You dropped $400-500 on this research peptide? That is a lot of money. Hope the molecule works for you and will sub to see your results.  Ep hope this peptide is legit.


----------



## IanM4208 (Jun 12, 2011)

Very interested. I vote stand alone tho


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 12, 2011)

Waiting on a few checks to clear, Then Ill be grabbing 2 mg


----------



## MattAUS (Aug 28, 2011)

Does any one know the dose for ACE031 and how often etc....

Does it for a 105kg male also using GHRP2and CJC1295 no DAC and IGF1 LR3 

Has anyone actually use ACE 031 yet ???


----------

